# New to Kayak Fishing - Baltimore Area



## Beachmover (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey, So I finally decided to start outfitting one of my kayaks to start using it for fishing. It’s an older style Ocean Kayak 12’. Recently just bought an anchor and rod holders for it. Does anyone have any more suggestions as to what to get? Anyone near Baltimore or within a few hours looking to hang out with a rookie?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Here’s a few things I purchased back in 2017 for my Ocean Kayak off eBay. Along with a 1.5 Lb folding anchor. Also on my anchor I attach the small rope to the bottom of the anchor; run the rope up the middle and attach the rope line to the top of the anchor with a very small zip tie. That way if your anchor gets stuck you can pull hard breaking the zip tie and the anchor will pull from the bottom hopefully getting it unstuck.https://youtu.be/GGcvlYgQ7CU


----------



## smuckinphartass (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope you get a lot of fun from your 'yak. Some people fixate on leashes to retain their gear if they capsize. Please don't employ leashes that might entangle/endanger you for the sake of your toys. Consider the cost of a lost rod versus a rope burn or drowning. 
Damn, I'm such a buzzkill!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Post is 1 1/2 year old now.


----------

